# Converting 200sx to rally car



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey guys I am wanting to start racing my nissan 200sx in rally races, but I am new to all this and I am needing some help. I need to know how I can make my car faster what do I need to change. Can you guys give me some good tips. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

try looking up races localy and see if yiu can get a rule book, for the diffrent classes


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

it really depends on the class some require replaceing the windows removing and weilding over the sunroof if you got one, rollcage, etc
; do you have the SR20 or GA16


----------



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

MagicPie said:



> it really depends on the class some require replaceing the windows removing and weilding over the sunroof if you got one, rollcage, etc
> ; do you have the SR20 or GA16



I have the GA16 motor I am wanting tto tubor it but I don't know where to start any help would be great. I will also look up the rally classes they have.
Thx for the info


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

check out www.nissanperformancemag.com theres a project 200sx that has been 
also I dont know how reliable a turbo charged GA16 on a rally would be

the only class I think you can get into is production class where its only two wheel drive and everything is mostly stock that means you cant mess with a weak engine to make it stronger the GA16 stock will not be able to hang with most of the other cars

Group 2 class is up to 2.5L in that case you would get you ass beat no matter how good you are and you limited to how much you spend in upgrades

it might be better to get a different car audi quattro celica All-Trac lancer WRX and aim for the production GT class


----------

